# Bobcat 753 serial number



## jeepman4u (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey all 

I just bought a used bobcat skid steer 753 with a blade, and the serial number plate is gone. Bobcat has more then one spot were the serial number are,i was told.I'm trying to find out does anyone know were they might be. Looking at other one like this one i was thinking it may be 1998 or 1999. Thanks for all the help.

curt


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

same reason the dealer won't tell you...If in doubt call the po po


----------



## jeepman4u (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I found the serial number just above the fill plug for the chain drive. If anyone else is looking. I also i have a replacement plate coming from bobcat.


----------

